# Orchid Vandever 2



## Mobbeldipoppel (3. Dezember 2007)

Heyhi...
wollte mal fragen wo es denn noch die "alten" orchids gibt...
hier nen bild:






dankeschön im voraus...

ps: es hat sie kaum (keiner^^) noch wo, hab schon bikestation-bs angeschrieben...

edit: thread kann jetz gelöscht werden...


----------



## Aceface (3. Dezember 2007)

Einfach mal die üblichen Verdächtigen fragen:

- Parano

- G&S

- 360° Shop

etc...

waren glaub ich auch limitiert die Treter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (3. Dezember 2007)

ok danke, das komische ist nur das es sie vor ner knappen woche noch in jedem deutschen laden hatte, aufeinmal alle weg


----------



## CK-Atlantic (3. Dezember 2007)

jo gibts nemmer, hab auch gesucht weil ich se mir noch kaufen wollte, aber jetzt is zu spät. 
@mobbel: wenn du denoch nen shop findest der noch welche hat, sag mir bescheid, icq oder so.


----------



## Aceface (3. Dezember 2007)

Oder einfach mal beim Vertrieb anfragen

http://www.la-finca-distribution.de/


----------

